# wot we need on 1st france trip



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

going in late july for 4 weeks
just gonna try west coast 2 start 
dover to boulogne
then stop mostly at aires but if any goodsights recommended might stop for odd night
been told u need more things to b legal such as hi-vis vests redtriangles etc anyone with info please
also anyone with any good tips 
CHEERS GAZ
wots best sized internal leisure battery to get


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

a high vis vest per person in van 
set of replacement bulbes for van
warning triangle
beam deflectors 
2 pin adapter for some french camp sites 
enjoy your holiday in france the west coast is wondefull we are revisiting the south west in august


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

to add to the list above i'd get a splitter for your electric lead, iv'e just returned from our first trip to france and had to get one out there. so get on ebay they'll be a lot cheaper, please let me know if you find france open, as it was shut when we went, and take a big wad of money with you, as you'll need it. dennis


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Michelin map, Euro,s and plastic, lots of time, a smattering of the language to try and a good apetite.

Don,t book anything other than the ferry.

C.


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

I did 2 weeks last year and the year before over that way. I use toll roads to La Rochelle via Rouen-A28-Le Mans-Angers I think it was about 60 Euros and a 6-8 hour drive. Its a nice journey, La Rochelle is a beautiful place and lots to do. Im going to Spain this year so bit more of a drive :? 
Enjoy


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

It could be getting a little busy about the time you are going.

We have just had four weeks there, 19th May to 16th June, and all camp sites had loads of room.

A polarity tester would be a good thing to have and a lead with it's wires crossed over to correct the polarity when when found to be wrong.

We found that shopping was more expensive than on previous visits so a lot of euros and a credit card would be good.

Battery size? biggest that you can fit and your charger can handle.

Enjoy your trip, we always have.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Returned yesterday after first trip to France went for a month. Found of benefit or needed,
ASCI Card and DVD

Plenty of own food 
Extra long electric cable
Electric Fan in van
Toilet paper. :lol:


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Euro is better now than has been for a while. Lots of electric plugs, swop polarity bits and extra cable.

Why does Grumpyman say take your own food? Eat the cheap local produce. Buy from local bakeries and support the local economy - you'll learn much more about France and the French!

Hose connectors for filling up. 
Change for machines in aires and bournes.

Toilet fluid - can be hard to source. 

All you really need is passports and tickets!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't use toll (peage) roads as the RN (route national) roads that run along side are just as quick as less milage.
Take this from an ex international trucker.
Why pay when there is no need


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Woud second Grath to an extent. You have to way up time versus cost. Autoroutes are soo quick but soo expensive. Do you want to potter or get there ASAP?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t make a definate destination. Relax and enjoy the friendly locals. A bit of French language would not go amis.

Dave p


----------



## caravale (Jun 5, 2009)

heading 2 france 12 july for 2 weeks 2adults 2kids aged 3 and 5 our first time looking good sites and plenty of advice of what 2 expect going to disneyland 3/4 days, then heading to brittany on route to roscoff.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

mufcgaz said:


> been told u need more things to b legal such as hi-vis vests redtriangles etc anyone with info please
> also anyone with any good tips
> CHEERS GAZ


Hi GAZ.
It's all listed here and lots more info.

http://normandy.angloinfo.com/countries/france/driving.asp

Ray.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*West Coast France*

Hi there we did west coast last year. As has been said dont book anything try and stay off the auto routes. Drive till you find something you like even if its just 20 miles down the road. Be flexible, and go with the flow. We stayed at small <6 pitch small town Aires all the way down the coast. Many were beautiful locations. Forget busy rough uneven british roads and welcome to new smooth traffic free French roads. 
Try and visit the Normandy coast WW2 landing areas lots to see great sandy wide open beaches. Buy local food (thats why the towns finance Aires). The sea food is to die for. Buy fuel at large supermarkets .. its cheaper. 
DONT WORRY! ENJOY !!
You try to speak french and you will be made welcome even if you hash it up. Talk to people many want to practice their english.
Want somthing different try Noirmoutier -en-ille south of Nantes or the old submarine pens from WW2 Saint Nazier.
Enjoy...


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

fRENCH DICTIONARY AND PHRASE BOOK
headlight convertors
copies of your legal documents, passport, logbook etc
new european medical card REplaces E111
Rescu/duct tape. You will be surprised what it can be used for
ETC ETC
CHRIS


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Just done our first 1800 mile round trip to France using Poole - Cherberg fast ferry, £296 for 6m x 3m max size van. 
"All the Aires" book is worth taking but we did find a large number of service points not working ( too early in the season??).
Prices generally high but diesel at Euro 98.9 available from supermarkets.
Found lots of new Super U supermakets have good service points. Be very careful about using autoroutes otherwise there will be no money left for wine.
TDG


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

hymerowner said:


> Euro is better now than has been for a while. Lots of electric plugs, swop polarity bits and extra cable.
> 
> wots this entail m8 swop polarity bits
> how do u do this & wot do u need & where from please


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*MUFCGAZ*

Learn a Smattering of French

If you go all guns blazing into most local shops or bars in France, Speaking in English you will not be received very well.

Whilst English may well be Spoken widely on the likes of Riviera. Cote D'Azur and Paris, In rural areas of france it is a different matter. As it should be anywhere.

After all, can you imagine a Marsielle Football fan bobbing onto the Gorse Hill Pub In Stretford Manchester and saying "Bonsoir une Verre du vin Rouge et une demi sil vous plait" I think Joe the landlords reaction may well be "are you taking drugs?"

Trev


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

hymerowner said:


> Euro is better now than has been for a while. Lots of electric plugs, swop polarity bits and extra cable.
> 
> Why does Grumpyman say take your own food? Eat the cheap local produce. Buy from local bakeries and support the local economy - you'll learn much more about France and the French!
> 
> ...


By own food I meant tinned foods coffee tea,sauces,beans that sought of produce as in the Supermarkets it is expensive. A cup of Coffee out cost us 4 euro each. Could not agree more that the home fresh produce in France is good. :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

If you have a continental MH then a reversed polarity set up is not really necessary. (Ducks to avoid incoming contradictions :wink: )

It depends on where you go for coffee - the max. we paid was 1.80 euros, but then we do go to quiet local cafes. Some places only charged one euro for a small coffee.

If you use municipal campsites and others in less touristy areas, don't book and leave yourselves the flexibility to come or go as you please.

Enjoy yourselves

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As a non coffee drinker and continentals can't make tea. I always ask for hot chocolate. Never more than €1.80 and usually in very large cups.

The only thing we bring from UK back to our home in France is real tea bags and believe it or not but John Ines potting compost.

Everything else is available here.

Ray.


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

Suenliam said:


> If you have a continental MH then a reversed polarity set up is not really necessary.
> 
> yep i have a fiat ducato ci riviera 141
> dunt know owt about polarity - doh
> can anyone explain


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

mufcgaz said:


> Suenliam said:
> 
> 
> > yep i have a fiat ducato ci riviera 141 dunt know owt about polarity - doh can anyone explain
> ...


----------

